# Game Thread: Spain vs. China (1:45 AM!)



## OdenRoyLMA2

It's on MSNBC apparently: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/08/catch_rudy_spain_on_tv.html

It's likely online as well. I'm sure a link will be provided close to game time.

Good luck staying up to see it. I'll try.


----------



## DaRizzle

<a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/cocaine/raymaty/Retro%20Humor/cocaine.jpg?o=4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i225/raymaty/Retro%20Humor/cocaine.jpg"></a>


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Lol


----------



## mgb

Angola vs USA is on at 5am.

DVR time.


----------



## BBert

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> It's on MSNBC apparently: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/08/catch_rudy_spain_on_tv.html
> 
> It's likely online as well. I'm sure a link will be provided close to game time.
> 
> Good luck staying up to see it. I'll try.


Thanks for the heads-up. I was thinking it was tomorrow night, not tomorrow morning. I almost missed it.

DVR time, for sure.


----------



## Balian

Oh boy. It will be tough staying up late to watch that game.


----------



## dreamcloud

Wow, damn.. Dish doesn't give me MSNBC. Thank god they gave me the BBall Channel at least though, apparently it'll be on there as well.


----------



## Driew

Damn can't get MSNBC on Craptastic...guess I'll be watching it online.


----------



## zagsfan20

Right on! I'll be able to catch it right after work.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Dish Ch.209 = MSNBC


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

dreamcloud said:


> Wow, damn.. Dish doesn't give me MSNBC. Thank god they gave me the BBall Channel at least though, apparently it'll be on there as well.


What channel is the BBall channel on Dish?


----------



## Zybot

Driew said:


> Damn can't get MSNBC on Craptastic...guess I'll be watching it online.


Channell 128 at 2 am?


----------



## Driew

Zybot said:


> Channell 128 at 2 am?


We don't get it on 128 for some reason. We go to 128 and get "no signal"


----------



## Jayps15

The movie 'Rudy' is just finishing up on SpikeTV... good omen?


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Anyone know if the game is on Directv?


----------



## dreamcloud

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Dish Ch.209 = MSNBC


I have Top 100 package for Dish, apparently that channel isn't included..

Also channel 99 for Olympic Basketball Channel.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

dreamcloud said:


> I have Top 100 package for Dish, apparently that channel isn't included..
> 
> Also channel 99 for Olympic Basketball Channel.


You are my dogg!!!!! I found it, in HD baby!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

This BBall channel is SICK! All hoops, no team handball or underwater sewing or hop scotch!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This BBall channel is SICK! All hoops, no team handball or underwater sewing or hop scotch!


What channel? Is it on Directv?


----------



## Yao Mania

you Blazers fans sure love Rudy... I don't even think Raptors fans are cheering much for Spain, but then again their team forum has been pretty dead lately

Rudy, Jose, and Navarro should all be pretty effective against the Chinese guards.


----------



## Samuel

We should make a spoiler free thread that contains the full game link after it's over. There's no way I'll be able to catch this game before I get off of work... and if I try to navigate nbcolympics.com, there's no doubt that I'll have an unfortunate look at the score before I click on the full game link...

Does anyone want to set this up?


----------



## dreamcloud

Ha ha, underwater sewing. I just hope that channel shows the Spain-China game live, it does mention that game in the info. tab for the time slot, so hopefully it will be and not a tape delay.. But yeah, the HD-ness + no random crap sports is nice.



OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> What channel? Is it on Directv?


Apparently its 754 for DirecTV, but you have to have HD to get it..



> 750 USA Network
> 751 CNBC
> 752 MSNBC
> 753 Oxygen
> 754 Special Basketball Channel (HD Only)
> 755 Special Soccer Channel (HD Only)
> 756 Universal HD


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

dreamcloud said:


> Apparently its 754 for DirecTV, but you have to have HD to get it..


I love you man (no ****)! thanks!


----------



## #10

Samuel said:


> We should make a spoiler free thread that contains the full game link after it's over. There's no way I'll be able to catch this game before I get off of work... and if I try to navigate nbcolympics.com, there's no doubt that I'll have an unfortunate look at the score before I click on the full game link...
> 
> Does anyone want to set this up?


I'd appreciate this too (and for the soccer games as well)


----------



## dekko

Spain vs China Supposed to be live on Universal HD / UHD 11 PM to 1:30 AM is the program schedule as well as MSNBC.


----------



## dreamcloud

No problem^^



> Spain vs China Supposed to be live on Universal HD / UHD 11 PM to 1:30 AM is the program schedule as well as MSNBC.


You're right, never knew that channel had it as well.. The programming on that channel says it starts at 2 AM though, while game is at 1:45 AM..hope it doesn't miss like half the quarter on it. 

366 is the channel # for Dish for UHD btw.


----------



## dwood615

Comcast Doesnt Have Msnbc??


----------



## dwood615

I Dont Think They Do So Ill Just Watch It Online...spain Should Be Fun To Watch Too


----------



## DaRizzle

Woo! Drank a full pot of coffee!!!Woo! Smoked a bowl of ....er...tobacco!!! Woo!!! U.S.A.!!! U.S.A.!!! All nighter baby!!:smoothcriminal:


----------



## DaRizzle

BTW...A Laker is gonna be a winner in this game no matter what! Good times! :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity

linkage to the game? nbcolympics doesnt even show the game as one that is upcoming


----------



## piri

You can see the game in www.rtve.es The national tv channel of Spain. Obvioulsy the comments are in spanish. One of the narrators is Fernando Romay C of the national team who loss in the final against USA in Los Angeles 84.


----------



## DaRizzle

uh..i just tried...is that site messed up?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

No comprende, but it says there's an error with that link.


----------



## DarthBlaze

Link to game:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-081208-142003&channelcode=sportbk


----------



## J~Rush

Thanks for the link Darth


----------



## mgb

Rudy is looking good.


----------



## yuyuza1

Wow. Pau vs. Yao. Neither one can guard each other.


----------



## mgb

Amother three by Rudy!
And a steal and jam!!


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy is running the offense.


----------



## Miksaid

Wow. I actually said oh my god out loud when he made that.


----------



## yuyuza1

hooo! Rudy is feelin it.


----------



## Jayps15

great start for Rudy!


----------



## Miksaid

Wow I missed a steal and dunk when I spent 5 seconds posting about the three pointer he just made.


----------



## B-Roy

Why didn't Calderon start?


----------



## mgb

Another assist by Rudy.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow Yao.


----------



## Miksaid

And he passes better then Bayless too! Ha!


----------



## Jayps15

nice pass to Gasol for the inside bucket, right around Yao.


----------



## mgb

Nice of Rudy wearing wrist bands to make it easy to find him. Hope he's not on the bench long.


----------



## Miksaid

Oh ****! I heard that one. Hope Calderon is okay.


----------



## c_note

Ouch Calderon!


----------



## B-Roy

Offense stagnates when Rudy's out. Go figure.

RUBIO GOT STUFFED. LOL


----------



## yuyuza1

Am I the only one who thinks Marc Gashole sucks? Dude is as flat footed as they come.


----------



## mgb

20-18 Spain after 1. I think Rudy scored 10? Plus two assists.


----------



## Miksaid

No. I don't see what he's so supposedly good at. Just another dude on the floor if you ask me.


----------



## LameR

I forgot to mention this after the other game, but this game reminded me of it...Rudy has shown some very solid vision so far.


----------



## Miksaid

Kinda hoping China pulls this one out then squints their eyes and gives Spain the finger.


----------



## B-Roy

Miksaid said:


> Kinda hoping China pulls this one out then squints their eyes and gives Spain the finger.


:laugh:


----------



## mgb

Come on, put Rudy back in!


----------



## LameR

mgb said:


> Come on, put Rudy back in!


It's definitely a lot less entertaining without him.


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy back in!


----------



## c_note

Rudy!


----------



## Jayps15

Rudy's back in finally, Spain could use the help cuase the last few possessions have been sloppy.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow, JCN, if you're going to dominate the ball, at least make some plays. Either that, or give it to Rudy.


----------



## c_note

These refs are somethin else....


----------



## J~Rush

What's with China making so many 3's all the time


----------



## yuyuza1

Spain is -6 with Rudy on the bench.


----------



## LameR

Sick.


----------



## B-Roy

Nice pass....


----------



## J~Rush

Rudy with the dime.


----------



## Miksaid

Rudy played excellent D on one end, brought it down, and threw an alley-oop.


----------



## mgb

You know, after some wwere so critical of USA's play against 'slow' China and saying how Spain was going to beat USA I expected Spain to have blown China out by now.


----------



## mrkorb

"Are they booing Fernandez?"

"No, I think they're saying 'Ruuudy!'"

Love it.


----------



## B-Roy

I just realized, Yi Jianlian sucks ***.


----------



## c_note

mrkorb said:


> "Are they booing Fernandez?"
> 
> "No, I think they're saying 'Ruuudy!'"
> 
> Love it.


No those are definitely boos.


----------



## LameR

Hella!


----------



## Jayps15

DAMN! that woulda been sick! that alley oop was almost down and just popped out on him.


----------



## B-Roy

OH Rudy......


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

Rudy!!!


----------



## LameR

Even Yao wanted the alley-oop to work!


----------



## yuyuza1

I never knew China was such a good three pt. shooting team. 

Although, it helps that Spain is leaving shooters WIDE open...


----------



## mgb

Nice basket by Rudy.


----------



## J~Rush

They're saying Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. . . . .dy


----------



## LameR

Like butter!


----------



## B-Roy

OH MY! Wow!


----------



## J~Rush

Nice move


----------



## c_note

yuyuza1 said:


> I never knew China was such a good three pt. shooting team.
> 
> Although, it helps that Spain is leaving shooters WIDE open...


Well, they have to collapse on Yao in the post and then he kicks it out...not much you can do about that.


----------



## Jayps15

Nice drive and finish in traffic by Rudy, only 6pts down with about 3mins left in the half.


----------



## J~Rush

So who comes off the bench, Rudy or Roy :yay:


----------



## LameR

That was too late! Hax!


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy gambles and leaves his man...


----------



## LameR

Rubio trying to stop that PG at half-court is the only thing I've been impressed with him thus far. I don't like him. So, he'll probably end up being good and I'll complain about him being overrated. Oh well...


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

Some terrible officiating....


----------



## J~Rush

That's 5 points the ref's have given China in the last two plays. . .


----------



## Jayps15

FTs for Rudy now, he sells the foul hehe


----------



## yuyuza1

c_note said:


> Well, they have to collapse on Yao in the post and then he kicks it out...not much you can do about that.


There were doing this without Yao in there. Spain's zone looked absolutely porous. They look much better in man.


----------



## Miksaid

Ha ha nice flop, Rudy.


----------



## LameR

That was the most awkward jump ever.


----------



## J~Rush

Ouch!


----------



## B-Roy

Who just fell?


----------



## Miksaid

What the hell just happened? Did Jason Statham just try to jump horizontally?


----------



## B-Roy

Chinese fans have class, no doubt.

Did Navvaro just get pwned on that last play? Ugh.


----------



## Miksaid

Beijing courts have a particular affinity for Spanish skulls.


----------



## Jayps15

B-Roy said:


> Who just fell?


That was Jimenez... that's a few times now guys have slipped on fast breaks as it looks like his plant foot slipped as he was gonna try for the block from behind...


----------



## Adam

I stayed up all night and am going to miss the U.S.A game because I was expecting an upset and China is delivering.


----------



## Miksaid

Halftime. The Spanish Magician is really something! Bayless and him may just may end up being the single greatest duo since the Bash Brothers from the Mighty Ducks 2!


----------



## Xericx

horrible officiating internationally. Marc Gasol really sucks. wow.


----------



## J~Rush

13 at half for Rudy


Uhhhh, Mario halftime music?


----------



## Miksaid

If China played this well the other night maybe they wouldn't have been blown out my 30. Perhaps Australia is actually the second best basketball team in the Olympics after all.


----------



## yuyuza1

Stats: http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B05/index.html


----------



## mgb

Xericx said:


> horrible officiating internationally. Marc Gasol really sucks. wow.


I was watching boxing today and the judging was TERRIBLE! I seen great punches and no score. Sometimes the opposite person would get the point. Wasn't more one way or another, just over all terrible.


----------



## NateBishop3

Miksaid said:


> Bayless and him may just may end up being the single greatest duo since the Bash Brothers from the Mighty Ducks 2!


Now we just need Oden to be like Julie "the cat" Gaffney.


----------



## Adam

Miksaid said:


> Halftime. The Spanish Magician is really something! Bayless and him may just may end up being the single greatest duo since the Bash Brothers from the Mighty Ducks 2!


I could see Oden running the Flying V front and center clearing a path.


----------



## mgb

Miksaid said:


> If China played this well the other night maybe they wouldn't have been blown out my 30. Perhaps Australia is actually the second best basketball team in the Olympics after all.


They did play pretty well in the first half, but we wore them down. They don't have the depht.


----------



## Hector

Just checking this thread at halftime. Notice how the players look more sweaty than usual and are slipping? I think it's very hot in there. You'd think the Spanish would be used to heat more than Chinese, but the Spanish players have their hair sticking all over their foreheads, mouths wide open, etc. Also, China seems better coached than in past years. They have a Western head coach--guess I'll look up his biography.


----------



## PorterIn2004

I'm late to the action. What's with the guard rotation? It seems odd that Fernandez would be playing more than twice the minutes of Navarro and even more odd that Rubio would have more minutes to this point than Calderon -- or are there errors in the stats?


----------



## Adam

Hector said:


> Just checking this thread at halftime. Notice how the players look more sweaty than usual and are slipping? I think it's very hot in there. You'd think the Spanish would be used to heat more than Chinese, but the Spanish players have their hair sticking all over their foreheads, mouths wide open, etc. Also, China seems better coached than in past years. They have a Western head coach--guess I'll look up his biography.


:lol: I know that you guys hate the Lakers but Del Harris is no chump.


----------



## Miksaid

The '93 Heat said:


> I could see Oden running the Flying V front and center clearing a path.


quack..... quack.... quack... quack... quack... quack.. QUACK. QUACK. QUACKQUACKQUACK QUACKUACKAKAKQAUACKAQUAKCKAKAKAQUACKKQUACKKK


----------



## MAS RipCity

can we get oliver miller to come out of retirement to be our Goldberg? 
eh..big baby David would do too


----------



## dreamcloud

Damn, Rudy has looked very good this half. Very good passes.


----------



## Adam

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm late to the action. What's with the guard rotation? It seems odd that Fernandez would be playing more than twice the minutes of Navarro and even more odd that Rubio would have more minutes to this point than Calderon -- or are there errors in the stats?


Navarro is garbage. He's a joke out there. Rudy looks incredible and was unstoppable in the first half. When he isn't scoring he's getting intentionally fouled and his full court defense has been good.


----------



## Miksaid

MAS RipCity said:


> can we get oliver miller to come out of retirement to be our Goldberg?
> eh..big baby David would do too


Why else do you think we traded for Ike!?!


----------



## LameR

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm late to the action. What's with the guard rotation? It seems odd that Fernandez would be playing more than twice the minutes of Navarro and even more odd that Rubio would have more minutes to this point than Calderon -- or are there errors in the stats?


The other point guard...Lopez(?) started the game. Calderon came on for him, and then Rubio for him. Rudy's played really well and has been one of the few bright spots so that's probably why he played so much.


----------



## J~Rush

I'm just getting a plain audio feed from the game, is the crowd chanting China?


----------



## Miksaid




----------



## Jayps15

Wow these officials are horrible...


----------



## LameR

Rudy's creating more just by being active off of the ball than the rest of his team combined. This is pathetic.


----------



## J~Rush

Their offense is "Get Rudy the Ball"


----------



## B-Roy

Liu Wei is destroying Spain.


----------



## Adam

Jayps15 said:


> Wow these officials are horrible...


Spain losing in front of a partisan crowd to bad officials. I'm crying my eyes out.


----------



## J~Rush

That belongs on ESPN's "not top ten"


----------



## mgb

Rudy has been a little out of control since the refs didn't call that offensive foul on Yao. He needs to settle down.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Wow, Spain's gonna have to really kick it into gear if they're gonna even make it look like a decent game.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow, that was an UGLY sequence.


----------



## PorterIn2004

LameR said:


> The other point guard...Lopez(?) started the game. Calderon came on for him, and then Rubio for him. Rudy's played really well and has been one of the few bright spots so that's probably why he played so much.


Any word on why the changes? Is Calderon sick or something?


----------



## Miksaid

The last few times with the ball, Rudy hasn't shown that great of decision-making to me. Those loopty passes in the paint aren't doing his team any favors.


----------



## mgb

Miksaid said:


> The last few times with the ball, Rudy hasn't shown that great of decision-making to me. Those loopty passes in the paint aren't doing his team any favors.


True. I was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## LameR

Wtf Jcn?


----------



## c_note

Beginning to think these officials were paid off...


----------



## Miksaid

Spain starting to panic.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow, there were 4 uncalled fouls in that sequence. What a joke.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Spain actually looks pretty good in many respects. If only they could get the ball to drop more.


----------



## c_note

PorterIn2004 said:


> Any word on why the changes? Is Calderon sick or something?


Calderon is playing terribly...


----------



## yuyuza1

I think Sergio is better than Navarro.... or Rubio for that matter.


----------



## Hector

The '93 Heat said:


> :lol: I know that you guys hate the Lakers but Del Harris is no chump.


The head coach of China (he's had the job for 4 years) used to coach the Lithuanian national team. Remember when Lithuania bronzed in 2000, the year the US almost lost the gold? He was the guy. The China assistant coach is Donnie Nelson.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonas_Kazlauskas

Del Harris coached China in 2004, but didn't coach them for 4 years before that as has Kazlauskas. They look better coached now.


----------



## B-Roy

Is something wrong with Calderon? Rubio is hurting this team more than he's helping it.


----------



## PorterIn2004

China's shooting an incredible percentage!


----------



## Jayps15

Miksaid said:


> The last few times with the ball, Rudy hasn't shown that great of decision-making to me. Those loopty passes in the paint aren't doing his team any favors.


He's used to playing with more athletic bigs than the Gasol brothers, with Oden and Aldridge those are finished alley oop dunks or an easy lay in.


----------



## LameR

Who else? Rudy with the hustle rebound.


----------



## PorterIn2004

c_note said:


> Calderon is playing terribly...



Do we know why, though? He's usually more steady than that. Maybe it's just a bad game but since he didn't start I'm guessing something more is wrong.


----------



## B-Roy

Jayps15 said:


> He's used to playing with more athletic bigs than the Gasol brothers, with Oden and Aldridge those are finished alley oop dunks or an easy lay in.


That's a bad excuse. The Gasol brothers are more than capable. Rudy just didn't make good passes.


----------



## c_note

So was Calderon...they really have no other options atm...


----------



## Adam

Spain whine and browbeat the refs all the time. This time it won't work when they're playing the team with the homecourt.


----------



## c_note

PorterIn2004 said:


> Do we know why, though? He's usually more steady than that. Maybe it's just a bad game but since he didn't start I'm guessing something more is wrong.


He looked fine, was just making bad decisions and shooting poorly, so they tried to go with Rubio for a while...


----------



## c_note

Spain is getting outplayed in virtually every facet of the game now...guard play, the bigs, rebounding, passing...etc...


----------



## J~Rush

Rudy caused that turnover


----------



## c_note

China is very impressive...I can see them medaling.


----------



## Hector

The Spaniards are clearly suffering from hangovers. Tongues hanging out, greasey, confused. They shouldn't have partied last night.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Spain looks awful. Turnover city.


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy missed some easy shots.

JCN is becoming Jarrett Jack....


----------



## PorterIn2004

c_note said:


> He looked fine, was just making bad decisions and shooting poorly, so they tried to go with Rubio for a while...


I'd be right there with you if either Calderon hadn't looked good in the last game or they'd started him and pulled him quickly. As it is, I'm still puzzled, mostly about his (apparent) demotion from the starting line-up. It seems like an odd time to play with your rotation like that.


----------



## J~Rush

Nice move by Pau

Is that 4 steals now for Rubio?


----------



## c_note

Pau taking out some aggression haha


----------



## LameR

I like how as the announcer is commending Rubio's defense, his defender is already by him. Not trying to pick on Rubio, as he's done a decent job on d, but that was just great timing.


----------



## ehizzy3

they said last night that there is no set lineup and the coach switches it around...thats why calderon didn't start


----------



## B-Roy

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'd be right there with you if either Calderon hadn't looked good in the last game or they'd started him and pulled him quickly. As it is, I'm still puzzled, mostly about his (apparent) demotion from the starting line-up. It seems like an odd time to play with your rotation like that.


Maybe they felt they could blow out China and rest Calderon?


----------



## LameR

Man, that was some bad D by Rudy =]


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Nice dime Rudy.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Comeback!


----------



## J~Rush

Rudy's in great shape


----------



## LameR

I REALLY wanted to see Rudy slam that home. He's gone cold. Hopefully he can pick it up down the stretch here. Nice little comeback going down.


----------



## mgb

China's starting to fold.


----------



## J~Rush

Lol rubio


----------



## c_note

NICE pass, saw that coming..


----------



## yuyuza1

Okay, that was a sick pass.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy going cold.


----------



## Jayps15

What a bad travel call, he dribbled the ball you moron.


----------



## Adam

Yao looks awful today.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Another nice pass Rudy!


----------



## LameR

They have different rules for traveling. BOOM!


----------



## ehizzy3

why isn't this game on tv


----------



## LameR

Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Nice RUDY!


----------



## LameR

Looked like some good D to me!


----------



## mrkorb

ehizzy3 said:


> why isn't this game on tv


It is. MSNBC, or HD Universal if you got 'em.


----------



## mgb

ehizzy3 said:


> why isn't this game on tv


It is.


----------



## Jayps15

Wow, that looked like a good block to me. And what a play attacking Yao last time down the court.


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy has half of Spain's assists.


----------



## Miksaid

Wow China giving their best 2000 Portland WCF impression.


----------



## c_note

Wat a finish


----------



## mgb

Rudy!!


----------



## c_note

Lol Rudy thinks hes playing volleyball or something...


----------



## LameR

Suck it Yao!


----------



## PorterIn2004

ehizzy3 said:


> they said last night that there is no set lineup and the coach switches it around...thats why calderon didn't start



Thanks! That's interesting.


----------



## mrkorb

Rudy! Scores and takes the foul!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy And 1!


----------



## Jayps15

Nice play! attack the rim, get Yao in foul trouble, and get the basket +1.


Nice tip in.


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

Ricky Rubio....you do not pass in front of Yao Ming's face.


----------



## J~Rush

Rudy can't be stopped. . . unless he misses


----------



## mrkorb

Fricking awesome Rudy.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy! rudy!


----------



## mgb

Miksaid said:


> Wow China giving their best 2000 Portland WCF impression.


Alright, you are about to be banned! 

Look at Rudy with the put back!


----------



## J~Rush

nice tip


----------



## B-Roy

Rudy coming alive!


----------



## mgb

They took Rudy out??


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Get Rudy in!


----------



## mrkorb

And out goes Rudy.


----------



## Xericx

Gasol and Rudy out of the game with 2 minutes, 3 point game? WTF?


----------



## LameR

If Rudy doesn't end up back in for Navarro...I don't even know man.


----------



## Jayps15

I respect the hell out of Aito Garcia... but what the F*** is he thinking subbing out Pau and Rudy with 2:30ish left in a three point game!


----------



## J~Rush

Did he foul out?


----------



## yuyuza1

Who the hell is this idiot? Taking out Pau and Rudy at the same time?


----------



## PorterIn2004

Wow, why pull Fernandez for the last minute?!


----------



## B-Roy

Oh god, please don't end this with JCN.


----------



## Xericx

Jcn Ftw!


----------



## LameR

Shut me up...touche Mr. Navarro.


----------



## LameR

Yet Navarro still insists on shooting off-balance hook-shots?


----------



## B-Roy

****ing JCN.


----------



## mrkorb

They took Rudy out right after he fouled the guy, so maybe foul trouble? They can still sub him back in after any basket, so it might be a brief rest for him as well before ending with him on the floor.


----------



## ehizzy3

if navarro wasn't a spain legend he would be in the game...but this game is intense to bad i was stupid and didn't realize its on tv till under 2 mins to go


----------



## J~Rush

Juan Carlos Jack ftw!


----------



## mrkorb

And there he is back in again.


----------



## B-Roy

mrkorb said:


> They took Rudy out right after he fouled the guy, so maybe foul trouble? They can still sub him back in after any basket, so it might be a brief rest for him as well before ending with him on the floor.


He only has 3 fouls.


----------



## Xericx

that was NASTY. haha

Marc Gasol FTW!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Marc, nice.


----------



## ehizzy3

marc, lucky


----------



## LameR

And Marc Gasol takes the shot to tie it? Wow.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow, JCN trying to play hero and failing.


----------



## J~Rush

Hope. . . and a prayer


----------



## Miksaid

Nice lucky shot by the Geico caveman!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Bs!


----------



## Jayps15

What a flop...


----------



## yuyuza1

I can't believe I'm staying up past 3:30 for this game.


----------



## J~Rush

The final countdown music


----------



## LameR

He's been shot!

Look at the users watching this.


----------



## Xericx

Ricky Rubio FTW!


----------



## PorterIn2004

ehizzy3 said:


> marc, lucky


:lol: 


And yes, agreed.


----------



## Jayps15

Rubio forcing the turnover! come on Spain!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

yuyuza1 said:


> I can't believe I'm staying up past 3:30 for this game.


It's been worth it for me.


----------



## J~Rush

Rubio, excellent defence.


----------



## B-Roy

Lucky gamble by Rubio...


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Ot!


----------



## Xericx

dammit, i have to work tomorrow...errr...in 5 hours


----------



## mrkorb

This is like the basketball equivalent of that swimming relay Sunday night. What an intense comeback.


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

Intense game.


----------



## Miksaid

OT baby! Rudy stat-padding time!


----------



## mgb

Hey, China scored 2 more points against Spain then they did against the USA.


----------



## B-Roy

THAT was their play? Give it to Rubio and let him run at the basket?

:no:


----------



## Driew

LOL I can't get over how into this game I am...I'm beginning to get a mancrush on Rudy like I did on Bayless haha...wow I (we) need help.


----------



## yuyuza1

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> It's been worth it for me.


Great game, but I have to be up in 3.5 hrs. Damnit.


----------



## mgb

Another ill advise pass by Rudy.


----------



## Hector

When Rubio missed the last shot in regulation, Yao got the rebound and just threw it way downcourt so Spain couldn't get one more shot. But Yao's teammate got down there in time, alone. If the throw had gotten closer to the basket, the teammate had time to take it in for an uncontested layup to win the game. Yao screwed up.


----------



## Driew

My heart skips a beat every time Rudy takes a hard hit haha--I go "OH NO! Let him be alright!"


----------



## J~Rush

B-Roy said:


> THAT was their play? Give it to Rubio and let him run at the basket?
> 
> :no:



They were waiting for the collapse, it didn't come. So he shot a floater. Not great, but it was decent.


----------



## LameR

mrkorb said:


> This is like the basketball equivalent of that swimming relay Sunday night. What an intense comeback.


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with that big time.

Anyway, Rudy's going to have to have Greg get all of those lobs, or will have to use it a lot less for the Blazers.


----------



## Miksaid

That one Spanish player reminds me of Clive Owen.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy! 21 points!


----------



## mgb

Rudy!


----------



## LameR

How the hell was that not a travel?


----------



## Miksaid

Awesome. A 5 minute over time. None of that 2 minute summer league bullcrap.


----------



## J~Rush

Nice shot!


----------



## mrkorb

Yao is out!


----------



## mgb

Rudy keeping the ball alive ends up in a bucket.


----------



## LameR

Peace out Mingyao.


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

Holy Rudy..


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Bye Yao. Good game bud.


----------



## Xericx

Rudy had like 3 tips for offensive boards!


----------



## J~Rush

2 rebounds there for rudy


----------



## Jayps15

mgb said:


> Another ill advise pass by Rudy.


He made up for it with hustle now, great cut and finish over Yao, and thats 2 offensive rebounds he just tapped out to keep the ball alive for Spain.

He freakin attacks the offensive glass, it's impressive for a guy that most consider to be to slight.

AND A STEAL!


----------



## Xericx

Rudy has some SLICK hands...great steal.


----------



## LameR

Who else!?


----------



## Xericx

Rudy keeping it alive AGAIN. Damn agressive rebounder. this is awesome.


----------



## LameR

I'm glad the announcer noticed how frequently Rudy crashes the boards. I like that. A lot.


----------



## yuyuza1

Rudy is playing his *** off. Great hustle!


----------



## J~Rush

I wish I had an announcer. Rudy kept that ball active letting China knock it out of bounds.


----------



## Xericx

Rubio is the real deal.


----------



## PorterIn2004

I hope McMillan watches this game before Fernandez gets to Portland.


----------



## mrkorb

J~Rush said:


> I wish I had an announcer. Rudy kept that ball active letting China knock it out of bounds.


The NBC guys are completely in love with Rudy and Ricky, but mostly Rudy. They can't stop praising him. Really talking up Ricky as well.


----------



## B-Roy

Rubio needs to stop....


----------



## Xericx

Red China = Owned!


----------



## LameR

Selfish play Pau! =]

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

good win for Spain.


----------



## J~Rush

Rubio with the lockdown defense.


----------



## Xericx

haha...running up the score.


----------



## Adam

Wow, that was classless. I see nothing has changed from the European Championship.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow JCN is an ******* in my book.


----------



## Jayps15

Xericx said:


> haha...running up the score.


Tiebreakers come down to points differential in the group play, it's just smart to keep scoring instead of letting the clock run out, heads up play.


----------



## ehizzy3

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, that was classless. I see nothing has changed from the European Championship.


what was classless?


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Xericx said:


> haha...running up the score.


They said it had to do with point differential. It means something apparently.


----------



## Miksaid

You guys sure? I was under the impression that final scores actually count for something here. Don't remember where I heard it from.


----------



## J~Rush

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, that was classless. I see nothing has changed from the European Championship.


Points go into determination in advancing if theirs a tie.


----------



## ehizzy3

B-Roy said:


> Rubio needs to stop....


stop what? out shining rudy??


----------



## mrkorb

Just a reminder guys, meteor shower going on right now. Might as well check it out now since you're all up so late.


----------



## yuyuza1

21pts (8-16FG), 8rebs, 6asts, 2stls, 1blk, 4tos, and whole lot of hustle in 35mins for Rudy!


----------



## Adam

ehizzy3 said:


> what was classless?


Faking dribbling out the clock with 8 seconds to go then rushing from midcourt to the basket and handing it off to your teammate for an "assist" as he lays the ball up with no time left. While your ******* teammates cheer you on.


----------



## B-Roy

ehizzy3 said:


> stop what? out shining rudy??


Trying to steal it on every play and fouling in the process.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy 21 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals. :O


----------



## Balian

Rudy's line for the night: 21 pts/8 rbs/ 6 asts


----------



## Adam

J~Rush said:


> Points go into determination in advancing if theirs a tie.


Spain already qualifies with a win *delete*. It was a classless move by a classless team.


----------



## Xericx

I think it was classless for China to go down like that! hoooody hooooooo!


----------



## ehizzy3

The '93 Heat said:


> Faking dribbling out the clock with 8 seconds to go then rushing from midcourt to the basket and handing it off to your teammate for an "assist" as he lays the ball up with no time left. While your ******* teammates cheer you on.


pau obviously forgot that you need to score as much as possible.....need a happy pill?


----------



## PorterIn2004

I have to say, while I wanted Fernandez to do well, I was basically without a rooting interest in this game. That said, I feel bad for China. They might not have a good a chance to steal a win against a good team and, particularly when the home crowd is also the underdog, I find myself rooting that way.

Still it's kind of a wash, as there are other players for Spain I'm interested in and I want Spain to challenge the U.S.


----------



## Driew

I have a crush on Rudy haha...in a non sexual way of course.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy = Manu? Do you think?

Is so, we are loooooooooooaded with talent. Its almost unfair.


----------



## Miksaid

Driew said:


> I have a crush on Rudy haha...in a non sexual way of course.


Dude's a good lucking guy. Maybe now there'll be more women at the Rose Garden. Go Rudy!


----------



## Xericx

PorterIn2004 said:


> I have to say, while I wanted Fernandez to do well, I was basically without a rooting interest in this game. That said, I feel bad for China. They might not have a good a chance to steal a win against a good team and, particularly when the home crowd is also the underdog, I find myself rooting that way.
> 
> Still it's kind of a wash, as there are other players for Spain I'm interested in and I want Spain to challenge the U.S.


Felt bad for Yao, he was so passionate about winning. But screw Yi Jianlian!


----------



## Balian

The US vs Angola game is about 1 hr away ...might as well stay up for that ...NOT. I am going to sleep. I can dream about blowouts in my sleep.


----------



## NateBishop3

I really feel like Yao is an average player without the NBA refs there to pad his stats. These games are very much without a bias or star treatment, and I think players like Yao suffer because of it. He isn't getting the 10 pts from free throws every game. 

Rudy looked good. He made some ill-advised lobs in the paint, but I really like his hustle and I love how he crashes the boards. I thought it was cool that Doug Collins finally mentioned it. The guy is everywhere. He is going to be very fun to watch next season.


----------



## Xericx

i hate these 6 hour blocks since the DVR will knock other stuff off. meh. i need to sleep...not for work, i'm going to happy hour tomorrow. hah


----------



## ehizzy3

man rudy is annoying though, one of those players you hate if they aren't on your team...always flopping and complaining


----------



## B-Roy

NateBishop3 said:


> I really feel like Yao is an average player without the NBA refs there to pad his stats. These games are very much without a bias or star treatment, and I think players like Yao suffer because of it. He isn't getting the 10 pts from free throws every game.
> 
> Rudy looked good. He made some ill-advised lobs in the paint, but I really like his hustle and I love how he crashes the boards. I thought it was cool that Doug Collins finally mentioned it. The guy is everywhere. He is going to be very fun to watch next season.


Yao gets the opposite of star calls in the NBA.....


----------



## Xericx

ehizzy3 said:


> man rudy is annoying though, one of those players you hate if they aren't on your team...always flopping and complaining


:banana:


----------



## mgb

Xericx said:


> i hate these 6 hour blocks since the DVR will knock other stuff off. meh. i need to sleep...not for work, i'm going to happy hour tomorrow. hah


On my Directv HD DVR I can manually set it to record at a certain time and length. That's what I did for this game and the USA game. I was just wondering if I should add a half hr to the end of it though since they are showing this Iran game.


----------



## Xericx

My DVR is like 6 years old. meh.


----------



## mgb

Xericx said:


> My DVR is like 6 years old. meh.


Just make sure you set it to record for 1.5 hrs over because in the programming it stops at 6am and starts another six hr block. Otherwise you'll only record the first hr of the USA game.


----------



## More

The '93 Heat said:


> Spain already qualifies with a win *delete*. It was a classless move by a classless team.


Average of points scored and received are taken in to account in case there is a tie. First know the rules, then talk about class.


----------



## Scipio

B-Roy said:


> Trying to steal it on every play and fouling in the process.


Your hate must have made you blind but whatever you makes your day. I didn't see anything classless there neither from Ricky or Spain.


----------



## Ed O

Hey... did the superior-to-USA Spanish team win by 40 last night, or what?

Ed O.


----------



## BuckW4GM

anyone has a link to a replay of this game? i'd appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## B-Roy

Scipio said:


> Your hate must have made you blind but whatever you makes your day. I didn't see anything classless there neither from Ricky or Spain.


I didn't say him trying to steal the ball was classless. It was hurting his team.


----------



## Scipio

B-Roy said:


> I didn't say him trying to steal the ball was classless. It was hurting his team.


I think it has been mentioned that spanish coach wants it guard to gamble a bit and Ricky does that. And I didn't think he overplayed it too many times and managed to say quite well in front of his man. He's defence is very good for a 17 year old already.


----------



## Zybot

Miksaid said:


> Wow China giving their best 2000 Portland WCF impression.


Exactly.


----------



## piri

BuckW4GM said:


> anyone has a link to a replay of this game? i'd appreciate it. thanks.


http://www.rtve.es/deportes/pekin08/

in spanish.


----------



## yuyuza1

piri said:


> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/pekin08/
> 
> in spanish.


I think this link is restricted to Spanish proxies.

Try this: http://es.justin.tv/lasexta6/194147/China_vs_España_Beijing_2008


----------



## grepgav

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-081208-142003&channelcode=sportbk

pretty good quality olympic broadcast


----------



## el_Diablo

> Wow China giving their best 2000 Portland WCF impression.


no such thing happened.


----------



## BuckW4GM

piri & yuyuza1 thanks to both of you for the links. meru also pm'ed me that link. i just finished watching. really bad quality, but i was a able to spot rudy because of the black wrist bands he wore.

grepqav, i looked at that link earlier but they didn't have the china vs. spain game up yet. you're right, much better quality. i might have to watch it again. thanks.


----------



## gatorpops

The '93 Heat said:


> Spain already qualifies with a win *delete*. It was a classless move by a classless team.


AMiami Heat talking up "classless"???????????????

g


----------



## Zybot

el_Diablo said:


> no such thing happened.


They were outscored 25 to 11 in the 4th quarter to take it to overtime. You don't see any similarities? Keep in mind how big of a stage this is for China. Olympics in their back yard, against one of the top basketball teams, and they have a 14 point lead with 10 minutes left in the game. Sure, they are still alive. They can win 2-3 and possibly advance, but they probably have to win their next 3 games. This was a huge loss for China.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Zybot said:


> They were outscored 25 to 11 in the 4th quarter to take it to overtime. You don't see any similarities?


Not to speak for El_Diablo, but I read it as something of a joke -- denying that the 2000 WCF meltdown happened. If ignorance is bliss and it's too late for ignorance, try denial.


----------



## Zybot

PorterIn2004 said:


> Not to speak for El_Diablo, but I read it as something of a joke -- denying that the 2000 WCF meltdown happened. If ignorance is bliss and it's too late for ignorance, try denial.


Ahh! :biggrin: Yes. Ignore the man behind the veil.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> If ignorance is bliss and it's too late for ignorance, try denial.


LOL! Great saying.


----------



## PorterIn2004

MrJayremmie said:


> LOL! Great saying.


Why thank you, thank you very much! I'm here all week!

...and the week after that and the week after that and....


----------



## Adam

gatorpops said:


> AMiami Heat talking up "classless"???????????????
> 
> g


Surely this is some self-deprecating form of sarcasm. Coming from a Blazers fan.



More said:


> Average of points scored and received are taken in to account in case there is a tie. First know the rules, then talk about class.


Hai thar. How r u? They already qualified with a win. bai bai


----------



## LuckyAC

Who cares if they qualified? (not that they technically did yet, but admittedly, they will beat Angola). If they lose to the USA, and USA loses to Greece, then there will be a 3 way tie for first. The tiebreak will then determine whether they are 1st (and get to play Russia/Australia) or possibly 3rd (and have to play Argentina/Lithuania), plus how high a seed they play in the semis.


----------



## Adam

LuckyAC said:


> Who cares if they qualified? (not that they technically did yet, but admittedly, they will beat Angola). If they lose to the USA, and USA loses to Greece, then there will be a 3 way tie for first. The tiebreak will then determine whether they are 1st (and get to play Russia/Australia) or possibly 3rd (and have to play Argentina/Lithuania), plus how high a seed they play in the semis.


What are you talking about? Argentina would be 4th if the competition ended today. Croatia who would be the best matchup for Spain and they may end up #1. How can you even suggest that getting higher seeding matters in this tournament because it definitely doesn't. And Australia is not getting through so why mention them?


----------



## LuckyAC

It's stupid to argue that the the 4th place team isn't likely to be, on average, worse than the 2nd place team, even if it isn't true every time. Winning more games can be evidence of being a better team, or it can be luck, but it can never be evidence of being a worse team. Once standings are decided, there may be a reason to intentionally drop a seed, but that certainly isn't the case here.

The competition isn't ending today, so current standings are pretty meaningless. Argentina has played and lost to the toughest team, but if they win the rest (Iran is a given, and both Russian and Croatia seem more likely than not), they certainly won't be 4th. If they don't, maybe the other teams are better, and it's good to play Argentina. Croatia hasn't played either Argentina or Lithuania, so their current 2-0 hardly clinches a top seed. Australia will beat Iran, and if they beat Russia, they will likely be 4th (while if Russia beats them, Russia will likely be 4th, resuling in the two possibilities I mentioned). You seem to have absolutely no ability to imagine the future.

Maybe most importantly, if the US team gets 1st, then getting 2nd will avoid them until the finals, while 3rd may draw them in the semifinals. 

Anyway, the Spanish team isn't doing any of these calculations in their head in the final seconds. All they know is that on average, it's better to be a higher seed than a lower, so they should try to secure the tiebreak.


----------



## Adam

LuckyAC said:


> It's stupid to argue that the the 4th place team isn't likely to be, on average, worse than the 2nd place team, even if it isn't true every time.


Again, you have no clue what you're talking about. Lithuania will more than likely finish on top of Group A and Spain does not fear Lithuania at all. Russia who may finish 4th would be a tougher challenge so that debunks your ridiculous statements.

The very fact that you went through all those scenarios to prove that the qualifying from Group A is weak proves my point that seeding is meaningless coupled with the fact that Spain would rather play Lithuania. Anyway, you seem to have no clue what you're discussing or any of these facts that I pointed out. And you're skirting the issue by considering ridiculous hypothetical situations of no consequence. 

The issue is that Spain were qualified. Using qualification tiebreaking in a ridiculously unlikely situation to justify patently classless behavior is moronic. There's no such thing as a free lunch. Faking dribbling out the clock then rushing in for a layup with no time on the clock to grab 2 points in your Points Forward steals 2 points from China who are the real team that needs tiebreaking points. It was classless. Accept it.


----------



## mgb

I don't see any reason to keep this thread open.


----------

